# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس >  دنبال كردن تغييرات سيستم

## smakhavan

سلام. ببخشيد شايد سوالم خيلي ساده باشه ولي ميخوام بدونم چطور ميشه فهميد كه يك برنامه هنگام نصبش چه فايلهايي را كپي، چه تغييراتي را در رجيستري و چه dll هايي را رجيستر ميكنه.
من توي كارهاي برنامه نويسي از كريستال ريپورت استفاده ميكنم. يك سري merge module دارم كه ميتونم براي ساختن setup ازشون استفاده كنم. ولي اين ماژول ها فقط براي نمايش و چاپ گزارش كار ميكنند ولي اكسپورت كه ميخوام بگيرم خطاي رجيستر نشدن dll ميده
همون برنامه وقتي كريستال ريپورت كامل نصب ميشه درست كار ميكنه و export هم ميگيره. ولي من نميخوام به كاربرم بگم همراه با نصب برنامه من كريستال ريپورت را هم نصب كن و ميخوام همه كارها پشت پرده انجام بشه.
براي همين فكر ميكنم اگه دنبال كنم كه خود كريستال ريپورت هنگام نصب چه تغييراتي انجام ميده ميشه اين كار را انجام داد.
اساتيد اگه راه بهتري به ذهنشون ميره ممنون ميشم

----------


## شبیر کریمی

1-RegMon
2-FileMonitor
Search in google

----------

